# use of pressure treated wood in the garden



## bscout (May 28, 2007)

I am doing a boyscout eagle project building benches in a high school garden. My plan was to use pressure treated wood for the posts that go into the ground but i just found out the school district will not allow toxic chemicals. IT would be impossible to convince them that a product is okay if it is not on their list. What alternatives do I have to this which would be durable in Los Angeles ground, would not be chemically treated with anything which might be called toxic, and would be a reasonable cost and easy to obtain. Please also include whether i should coat whatever you suggest and what i should use as a coating.(paint, oil, etc)
Thank you


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

This is just FYI (I submitted an idea on your other topic), you can coat almost any wood with epoxy (most become inert when cured) and get a very long lifespan. It will have to be painted from time to time as most current epoxies tend to deteriorate rapidly from exposure to UV radiation (sunlight).


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

What is their stand on boric acid compounds such as Timbor or Borid
http://www.alsnetbiz.com/homeimprovement/homemade.html


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

bscout said:


> I am doing a boyscout eagle project building benches in a high school garden. My plan was to use pressure treated wood for the posts that go into the ground but i just found out the school district will not allow toxic chemicals. IT would be impossible to convince them that a product is okay if it is not on their list. What alternatives do I have to this which would be durable in Los Angeles ground, would not be chemically treated with anything which might be called toxic, and would be a reasonable cost and easy to obtain. Please also include whether i should coat whatever you suggest and what i should use as a coating.(paint, oil, etc)
> Thank you


PT that was treated with arsenic was phased out back in 2004. Now, all PT wood use a copper based treatment, which is supposed to be safe.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

*ACQ information*

EPA Link:

_Water-based preservatives like ACQ leave a dry, paintable surface. ACQ is registered for use on: lumber, timbers, landscape ties, fence posts, building and utility poles, land, freshwater and marine pilings, sea walls, decking, wood shingles, and other wood structures._
http://www.epa.gov/oppad001/reregistration/cca/acq.htm

Additional Link:

*Can ProWood ACQ treated wood be used in gardening?*
_Yes. Treated wood can be used to construct raised vegetable gardens and flowerbeds. ...... In addition, the components of ACQ are known to be non-carcinogenic._
http://www.ufpi.com/product/ptlumber/ptfaq.htm#1


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

CCA is is not available anymore since it contains arsenic. ACQ is safe.


----------



## silva12 (Apr 11, 2007)

my goodness they are strict


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Bscout: TIMBERSIL also if you can locate it in your area


----------

